# New to cows, new bull calf



## Missy (Apr 14, 2014)

So once again we decided to go somewhat blindly into something and decided to get a drop calf to raise for meat. He was born Friday and we picked him up on Saturday. The farmer provided us with 5 gallons of the moms milk. Our little bull was 79 lbs 15 oz at birth (they have a hanging weight scale thing with a harness). His mother is 50% Jersey 50% black Angus. His father is 25% Jersey 75% Black Angus. He seems to me a pretty big boy. He is eating currently 2/1/2 quarts in the AM and 2/1/2 quarts in the PM. He has also been seen attempting to drink water from the bucket. I say attempting as he keep sticking half his face in the bucket. We have calf feed and replacement milk for him as well as a mineral and salt block. What else if anything should I have? When to I switch from first milk to replacement milk? So far am I doing anything wrong?

AND Why when I rub his back does he either poo or start running around bucking like a bronco? When should I banned him? Or should I even ban him if he is going for meat?


----------



## Missy (Apr 14, 2014)

The second picture is of him after I rubbed his back - lol. Also does he look of a healthy weight for his age?


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 15, 2014)

He looks just fine.  Feed him 2 quarts of milk twice daily.  No more, no less.  You should begin to feed a bit of milk replacer in a couple days, gradually increasing the amount till he's on all replacer.  Start with 1/4 replacer, 3/4 milk for a couple days, then half and half, 3/4 replacer for a couple days, and finally all replacer when you run out of cows milk.  A HUNGRY CALF IS A HEALTHY CALF!  And------Good luck!


----------



## Missy (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you. He is quite hungry  lol. My biggest fear currently is that everyone is getting quite attached to the little(big) fella.... to the point of actually fighting(the kids not me-lol) over who is going to give him his next bottle...


----------



## Missy (Apr 15, 2014)

oh also something new from this morning. He was very uninterested in his bottle this morning. he drank about 1 quart. After trying for about 20 minutes to get him interested in it again, and royally pissing him off might I add, I gave up and decided that I would try again later. No sooner than I had left him and walked 10 feet across the yard, I glanced back at him and he was drinking from the water pail. Maybe he just doesn't care for the bottle? Should I try pail feeding him the milk? or just let him have at what he wants. I noticed a good chunk of mineral block was missing as well as a fair share of calf starter. It could be him or the blue jays and squirrels, I am not sure....


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 15, 2014)

He looks pretty good. IF you can get him to take his milk from a bucket or pail then count your blessings and give it to him that way. My bull wouldn't touch a drop unless I gave it to him from the bottle. That isn't so bad when they are little but as they get bigger and go to butting that bottle around you'll be glad to have him drinking from a bucket.
I know several people who band their bulls within a month and several who wait until after weaning them, it depends on preference but I would wait until he was weaned. Just make sure that you get BOTH testicles when you do it.
I haven't had a calf poop when I rubbed down their back but I have had a number of them start jumping and hopping around, I just always figured it struck a nerve or tickled.
Scratch him under the chin and give him a bottle of electrolytes if he acts puny and you'll be fine.


----------



## Missy (Apr 15, 2014)

He sucked down his bottle this evening. I think he may be just a late sleeper, I am going to wait until after I get home from work tomorrow to give him his morning bottle. Maybe 5am is just to early for him.


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 15, 2014)

We band our Bulls within an hour or two of birth.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 15, 2014)

Missy said:


> Why when I rub his back does he either poo or start running around bucking like a bronco?



It's what his mother would do to him to encourage him to suckle or get up or to poop. Your rubbing on his back is, to him, equivalent to the action of his mother's tongue licking him. 



> When should I banned him? Or should I even ban him if he is going for meat?



Personal preference, but I'd do it as soon as possible. It's less stress on him (and you) if you do it now than if you wait until he's a few months hold and a bit harder to handle. Trust me, when they get to 3 to 4 months of age they can be very strong and difficult to handle unless you have rope or a chute or gate to hold him in while the process is done. 

At this age he looks good.


----------



## SCLeppyLvr (Apr 29, 2014)

Missy said:


> Thank you. He is quite hungry  lol. My biggest fear currently is that everyone is getting quite attached to the little(big) fella.... to the point of actually fighting(the kids not me-lol) over who is going to give him his next bottle...


I too am new to bottle calves, I have a 7 1/2 week old red angus heifer intended for meat. We got her at about 3 weeks old from a large local ranch. But us girls are all pretty attached to her as well, it's easy because they are so small and "seemingly" helpless, and you are bottle feeding it for God's sake just like a human baby! I am sure we will be okay when it comes time to butcher because we all realize we are giving her a good life and good care as best as we can and in return she will provide us with healthy homegrown beef.


----------



## holm25 (May 9, 2014)

banned him


----------

